# i rode with john kerry. . .



## bruno (Sep 25, 2007)

this past sunday in the hub on wheels ride here in boston. i was right up front with him and menino and went out ahead of the pack and had storrow drive all to myself. kerry and the other faster riders caught up with me at park drive and i rode right with the senator into the arboretum where he dropped me. i was ridin' singlespeed but still. dude's like 60 years old and he has some skills for sure. he's fast and there were some tricky parts and he has bike handlin' skills as well. he finished the 45 mile ride and hung around for a few minutes at city hall plaza and then split.

he was ridin' a big ol' serotta. he's tall and the bike was huge.:beer::flag::lol::smash:

btw--hub on wheels is a great great event!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 25, 2007)

Did you get to smoke a doobie with him afterwards..


----------



## marcski (Sep 25, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Did you get to smoke a doobie with him afterwards..



Don't take this the wrong way, Steeze......but you know, sometimes I think your IQ is inversely related to your growing post-count!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 25, 2007)

marcski said:


> Don't take this the wrong way, Steeze......but you know, sometimes I think your IQ is inversely related to your growing post-count!



You'd be surprised..my IQ is pretty freaking high...


----------



## marcski (Sep 25, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> You'd be surprised..my IQ is pretty freaking high...




Yes, that certainly would be a HUGE SURPRISE.  lol


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 25, 2007)

Anyway it's cool that Bruno got to ride with John Kerry..I kind of want to ski Sun Valley so I can ski with some celebrities..


----------



## bruno (Sep 26, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Anyway it's cool that Bruno got to ride with John Kerry..I kind of want to ski Sun Valley so I can ski with some celebrities..



before i went off to college to learn all sortsa useless stuff i spent a year in aspen and once skiied with JACK (nicholson that is--but in aspen "jack" is JACK). didn't smoke a bone with him, but i did take a hit off willie nelson's handyroll once at a party at the woman i was workin' for's house. don henley was there too.:flag:

true story.:beer:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 26, 2007)

bruno said:


> before i went off to college to learn all sortsa useless stuff i spent a year in aspen and once skiied with JACK (nicholson that is--but in aspen "jack" is JACK). didn't smoke a bone with him, but i did take a hit off willie nelson's handyroll once at a party at the woman i was workin' for's house. don henley was there too.:flag:
> 
> true story.:beer:



Don Henley is cool...Now I have the Boys Of Summer song stuck in my head..lol..

I once rode the forerunner quad at Stowe with Jake Burton..He asked me why I didn't snowboard..lol..


----------



## bruno (Sep 26, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Don Henley is cool...Now I have the Boys Of Summer song stuck in my head..lol..
> 
> I once rode the forerunner quad at Stowe with Jake Burton..He asked me why I didn't snowboard..lol..



didja see jake on da cover of this month's outside mag?:flag::lol:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 26, 2007)

bruno said:


> didja see jake on da cover of this month's outside mag?:flag::lol:



No but I saw him at Pie-Casso in Stowe..


----------



## marcski (Sep 26, 2007)

bruno said:


> didja see jake on da cover of this month's outside mag?:flag::lol:



Yes, I just subscribed to Outside for the first time.  I've read it occassionally before. But, its actually got some cool interesting stuff.  And, you can actually read the articles, as opposed to some of the ski rags these days.


----------



## bruno (Sep 26, 2007)

marcski said:


> Yes, I just subscribed to Outside for the first time.  I've read it occassionally before. But, its actually got some cool interesting stuff.  And, you can actually read the articles, as opposed to some of the ski rags these days.



yeah man! that mag has shaped my life, no lie. i was readin' it when it was called mariah when i was little. whatever outside mag say do--i do!

not entirely kiddin'!!!:flag::grin::-D:beer::dunce:


----------



## dmc (Sep 26, 2007)

Awesome... he's a great american!


----------



## marcski (Sep 26, 2007)

dmc said:


> Awesome... he's a great american!



He's no american...he's a vermonter!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 26, 2007)

marcski said:


> He's no american...he's a vermonter!



He's not a native Vermonter..


----------



## Bumpsis (Sep 27, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Anyway it's cool that Bruno got to ride with John Kerry..I kind of want to ski Sun Valley so I can ski with some celebrities..



The point that I get from this is that Bruno didn't have to go to some big celebrity hang out (i.e. aspen or sun valley) and had the rather interesting encounter with J. Kerry.

I always had a good deal of admiration for Kerry but I wish that could use his power to make MA a bit more bike friedly. Boston is a pretty tough place to be a bike commuter. 

Just a tangent, Bush is an avid mountain biker - it would be kind of fun to run into that chatacter on a single track somewhere


----------



## bvibert (Sep 27, 2007)

Bumpsis said:


> Just a tangent, Bush is an avid mountain biker - it would be kind of fun to run into that chatacter on a single track somewhere



I think it would be hard to fit the security detail on ST...


----------



## X-Linked (Feb 20, 2008)

bruno said:


> this past sunday in the hub on wheels ride here in boston. i was right up front with him and menino and went out ahead of the pack and had storrow drive all to myself. kerry and the other faster riders caught up with me at park drive and i rode right with the senator into the arboretum where he dropped me. i was ridin' singlespeed but still. dude's like 60 years old and he has some skills for sure. he's fast and there were some tricky parts and he has bike handlin' skills as well. he finished the 45 mile ride and hung around for a few minutes at city hall plaza and then split.
> 
> he was ridin' a big ol' serotta. he's tall and the bike was huge.:beer::flag::lol::smash:
> 
> btw--hub on wheels is a great great event!!



What I wanna know is who hasn't ridden with John Kerry?  He's ridden more seat post than McGreevy.


----------



## dmc (Feb 21, 2008)

X-Linked said:


> What I wanna know is who hasn't ridden with John Kerry?  He's ridden more seat post than McGreevy.



Wow... thats out of line..  He's a great American..  War hero and politician...


----------



## X-Linked (Feb 21, 2008)

He he.  Yeah OK.

I know of and have friends that are far better Americans and real war hero's.  Certainly wouldn't claim a self inflicted purple heart as being a war hero anytime soon, anyways.  We all have our opinions.  Relax buddy, it was just a joke.


----------



## dmc (Feb 21, 2008)

X-Linked said:


> He he.  Yeah OK.
> 
> I know of and have friends that are far better Americans and real war hero's.  Certainly wouldn't claim a self inflicted purple heart as being a war hero anytime soon, anyways.  We all have our opinions.  Relax buddy, it was just a joke.



It was lacking one critical element of a joke...   Humor...

I can't relax after what the Bush/Rove machine did to great Americans like Kerry and McCain.
I hope the Rove machine never goes after your buddies and they can be comfortable that their war records will not be assaulted in the name of politics..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 21, 2008)

Why isn't John Kerry running again..Obama is gonna win..lol


----------



## dmc (Feb 21, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Why isn't John Kerry running again..Obama is gonna win..lol



For Greg's sake I abstain from answering this question :flag:  Vote early... Vote often...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 21, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Let me know when you go because I want to be there while you are and ride the lift with you ( no way I could ever keep up with you on the run down ) so I can say I met a celebrity too like you ( even if your a celebrity only in your own mind )



I'm sure you could keep up with me..I'm just a gaper who skis in a turkey tuck power wedge..lol:flame:


----------



## bvibert (Feb 25, 2008)

dmc said:


> It was lacking one critical element of a joke...   Humor...



I agree.

Let's keep politics, especially 'jokes', out of the discussion guys.  I know that's kinda hard given the subject matter, but if we can't I can always just lock it up...

Thank you, DMC, for showing restraint.


----------

